# Price quote help



## FXB

*For sale selling in parts or system*

So I'm thinking of selling my PC  I built it 6 months ago.  I paid about 1100$ Canadian for the whole setup.  

I would consider selling it for parts if the demand is there.  I will only sell for parts if I can sell most to all the components.  *I will not pay for shipping.*



Case Antec 300 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 79$
CPU Phenom II X4 955 black edition http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808 115$
RAM http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226095&Tpk=mushkin enhanced silverline 78$
card reader:http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820276003 25$
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118039 20$
mobo http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...28435&Tpk=gigabyte motherboard GA-890GPA-UD3H 135$
psu http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153116&Tpk=thermaltake PSU tr2 650 90$
OS:http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116742CVF 315$ I have it in english
NIC:http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127219CVF 50$


----------



## FXB

Bump


----------



## 87dtna

All together I'd say you'd get like $500 for it on ebay.  Craigslist is pretty much a joke trying to sell PC's but you can try it.

Parting out, you could sell the CPU/mobo/ram/PSU pretty quick, maybe the hard drives too.  Case, DVD, and other little stuff will be a hard sell because when shipping is factored in it's nearly the cost new.


----------



## FXB

Where's the best place to sell it for parts? I would sell everything but the HDD. I would only sell for parts if I can garranty I sell all my components.


----------



## 87dtna

Oh I did not realize you were even in canada, my bad.  You should really fill out the ''location'' in your profile.

Ebay is the best place, but if you aren't willing to ship it that will great diminish how much you'll get for it.  I know you just said you won't pay for shipping, I wasn't sure whether to take that as the buyer must pay for shipping or you just won't ship it at all.

I'd expect shipping to be around $40-50 within canada and $70-80 or so to the states.  Just a ball park there.

But yeah with ebay it'd probably be better to just leave everything intact and sell as a unit.

Do you have craigslist in canada?  Or something like it?


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Oh I did not realize you were even in canada, my bad.  You should really fill out the ''location'' in your profile.
> 
> Ebay is the best place, but if you aren't willing to ship it that will great diminish how much you'll get for it.  I know you just said you won't pay for shipping, I wasn't sure whether to take that as the buyer must pay for shipping or you just won't ship it at all.
> 
> I'd expect shipping to be around $40-50 within canada and $70-80 or so to the states.  Just a ball park there.
> 
> But yeah with ebay it'd probably be better to just leave everything intact and sell as a unit.
> 
> Do you have craigslist in canada?  Or something like it?


What about selling in parts on the forum itself


----------



## FXB

87dtna said:


> Oh I did not realize you were even in canada, my bad.  You should really fill out the ''location'' in your profile.
> 
> Ebay is the best place, but if you aren't willing to ship it that will great diminish how much you'll get for it.  I know you just said you won't pay for shipping, I wasn't sure whether to take that as the buyer must pay for shipping or you just won't ship it at all.
> 
> I'd expect shipping to be around $40-50 within canada and $70-80 or so to the states.  Just a ball park there.
> 
> But yeah with ebay it'd probably be better to just leave everything intact and sell as a unit.
> 
> Do you have craigslist in canada?  Or something like it?


Whichever way I sell it I don't want to pay for shipping either locally or not.


----------



## FXB

mihir said:


> What about selling in parts on the forum itself



I will only sell it for parts on the forum if I can sell every component.


----------

